

Show HN: Chromebrew – the package manager for Chrome OS - skycocker
https://github.com/skycocker/chromebrew

======
wib
Cool. So what happens when Chrome updates or I accidentally turn off Dev mode?
Does Chromebrew get wiped?

~~~
skycocker
Updates won't do any harm. Going off the dev mode however will wipe your
partition, so Chromebrew will go away as well.

